# Does this mean she will kid soon?



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

For sure getting closer. Does sound like she is with in a few days of kidding. Who is her udder looking?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

...


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Having seen our boer kid with "half an udder", it is possible for her udder to not get very large. You mentioned that she has kidded before. What did her udder look like then? I would think it would be similar or larger.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Before I didn't even know she was pregnant just thought she had a hay belly that's where the she doesn't get to big came from. Lol so I didn't even pay attention to her utter so with me not noticing it then it didn't get to big lol I'll go see if I can get a picture.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

The last kidding were out of town for the weekend (not knowing she was ready to kid or even pregnant) and when we came home she had just had a single doeling.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

boer goats don't always get real big udders. You kind of need to look at everything. It can be alot harder to tell if she is carrying a single. As an example, I had two yearling does tother last year and the buck got out with them and bred them both on the same day. One looked obviously pregnant by 8 weeks the other one was barely showing by 3 1/2 months. The one that looked obvious kidded on day 152 and it was text book. Her stomach dropped the day before her udder filled. You would have had to know nothing about livestock to have missed the signs. The other one still looked only 3 or 4 months pregnant and I begin wondering what I had over looked. I started looking back at my records and then realized i was sure they were bred and had a young buck in with them about a month after they were first suspected to be bred. Wasn't thinking it wsa a problem sense I already thought they were bred. AFter all that thinking I decided she wasn't due for 3 or maybe even 6 weeks. She kidded the next day with a single doeling. LOL. Yup. True story. It was all dried off and nursing and looked a day old before I had realized she had gone up into the trees to kid. 
Young fullblood Boer does can have a fairly small udder and if she is carrying a single then that would make it even harder to tell. Although even with twins the young does can be tricky.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I went out and followed her around taking pictures but she didn't want me behind her so I got what I could before se moved lol so hopefully this will help. Also her utter seems to be alot bigger today.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

her flanks are looking really hollow. that might be a sign though it is normally also hollow around the tail


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

If its not time is there any other reason she would look like this and it happen almost over nite? Could it maybe be the way the kid(s) is laying?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone? I just want to make sure that it is normal and that there is not something I need to do for her???? Thanks!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

our goat is looking a lot like that and I just figure she'll be fine hopefully we'll be there for the birth though


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

how's she doing today?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she's hollowed in the sides like that but not due real soon. It can be from not getting enough feed or water or if she didn't have much food overnight and those were taken in the morning before eating much. I see the doeling behind her looks a bit hollowed in the side as well. You might want to increase their feed a bit. :thumb:


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking early March but could be anytime up until end if march. 
She gets free choice hay and minerals and gets half a scoop (the big square shaped scoops) twice a day of noble goat feed. She has never looked like this before and I haven't changed anything so it is confusing to me....should she be getting more feed? 

The one behind her just came back home from someone I sold her to that called and said they couldn't take care of her any more. For me to come get her. I am trying to build her back up but taking it slow so she doesn't bloat on me. but, That's a whole other story I have in another post lol. Ugh!! These 2 girls have me sleepless at night worrying about them.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks and sounds like you are doing just fine. She won't kid till you have half your hair pulled out and you get a little crazy look in your eyes. lol. No, seriously. Watch for the other signs of impending birth. Have you seen the white mucus plug? Watch for her to separate herself from the herd. She will make a nest. Her udder will get suddenly bigger and shiny (may not be so pronounced as in a dairy doe). When you see amber colored gooh, get ready 

Sometimes, they stop eating, but, most will continue till they are having contractions. Good luck!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> how's she doing today?


She hasn't changed much since yesterday. Her due date is today so we're expecting kids anytime.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I guess it did mean she was close lol she just delivered a little buckling. Will post more pictures soon .


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats! That's sure is a wooly baby. Very cute. Were you 
there for the delivery?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

winky said:


> Congrats! That's sure is a wooly baby. Very cute. Were you
> there for the delivery?


No :-( we had to go to check on our horses that are at another location and when we got back I noticed she wasn't at the fence "talking" to us like normal so I went to her stall to check on her and there he was lol. She had just had him. And I swore I was going to be there for this one. But I think she hides everything and then waits for us to leave and then she is like ok I'm doing this now. I guess she likes her privacy. Lol


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Great. What breed is he?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

He is a Boer with some Kiko .... 

Here is a better picture of him at 3hours old ;-)


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

so cute!


----------

